# should i go to prom?



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

prom is next year for me since im a junior currently. i didnt go to my 8th grade dance & i try not to go to any other school events due to SA. i only want to go if i go with my crush. i feel even if i go with him,itll still be awkward because of his friends and everything else =/.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

This seems to be a bigger event for girls then it is for guys. I don't know how bad your anxiety is tho so i can't say one way or the other.


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

I didnt go to my prom and I feel like I missed out. I think that you shouldn't let your SA limit your life as much as you can help it. Even if it is awkward I think that you'd be better off going and getting the experience. And it seems like you've already established in your mind that its going to be awkward. If you focused less on evaluating the experience and more on living in the moment you'd probably be better off.


----------



## just getting by (Mar 5, 2010)

atj409 said:


> I didnt go to my prom and I feel like I missed out. I think that you shouldn't let your SA limit your life as much as you can help it. Even if it is awkward I think that you'd be better off going and getting the experience. And it seems like you've already established in your mind that its going to be awkward. If you focused less on evaluating the experience and more on living in the moment you'd probably be better off.


I totally agree. I didn't go to prom either and I still regret it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! Go to prom!


----------



## wombat666 (Aug 23, 2009)

I went to prom twice, both junior and senior year. Junior year I asked my date, and senior year my date asked me. Even if I'm not much of a dancer, it was a great experience both times, and I highly recommend you go.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah although it is overhyped and whatever I think it's something you can look back at and remember later in life. I had my first ever panic attack at mine but I don't regret going, I would regret not going and not giving it a go and simply never knowing if I had not attended I think.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i didn't, and it honestly doesn't bother me, but it is really uncomfortable when the subject comes up because when i tell people i didn't go they feel sorry for me, and their pity is what makes me feel bad as opposed to my own true feelings regarding attending the dance.

i was just too shy to get a guy to go with me- i could hardly speak to boys let alone hint about something like that. it was way over my head and i hate dances anyway so it was a win/win at the time.

if i had it to do all over again i would go just to say i went so people wouldn't react so badly when i told them i didn't go to mine. my advice, and what i should have done- drink alcohol at the dance. it'll be a lot more fun that way- just be careful


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Go. If it sucks, you can leave early like I did.


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

I never went and never did regret that decision. Still if it is something that you may look back at as a mistake then you should try to go. Some of these things aren't as bad as expected after you have been there for awhile, and as has already been mentioned, you could leave early if it proves to be too much.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I was and still am so bad with the opposite sex that it wasn't even an option for me. 10 years later now and it's not something I ever think about. Just another missed experience that most other people take for granted.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Futures said:


> I was and still am so bad with the opposite sex that it wasn't even an option for me. 10 years later now and it's not something I ever think about. Just another missed experience that most other people take for granted.


agreed.:clap:clap


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I didn't go, but you should. It's not that I really regret it, but it could have been a great experience. At least you'll know.


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

If there's any part of you (anxiety aside) that wants to go, then I think you should. I didn't go, but I had a few (ridiculous) reasons why I didn't, aswell as my anxiety. I don't regret it, if anyone brought it up I'd stick by my decision (and it would be something to laugh about anyway). I think most people are over the prom after about a year, at least here they are. It's not such a big deal where I live so maybe it's easier for me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I urge you to go. Even if it's only to be there for 10 or 15 minutes. I had the opportunity to go to my prom with a foreign exchange student, and over 25 years later, I still regret saying no. Even if no one had asked me, I should still have gone. I think you'll end up regretting not going.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

My prom is this Friday. I'm one of two students not going. If you want to in the least bit, you should probably go and enjoy yourself.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I went and left early. I then went to prom party... that wasn't any better. u_u

If I could have taken it back and not have gone, I would. Trying to find people for my table was embarassing and just made me feel like more of a loser.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I didn't, and I don't regret it one bit. I had set out planning to go, bought a dress and all, and then I was like, "****! I don't want to go to this thing." So, I didn't, and returned the dress. Money back in my pocket. :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess i might go,but im still not sure. i only want to go with my crush. i have a feeling things are going to be awkward though since im not friends with all his friends and not friends with friends of mine.

Thanks for the advice, guys:]


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i didn't go because i hated dances in high school, but i must say that i hate when people ask me if i went and i say no, and they freak out. so, honestly, i don't mind not having attended most dances, but it is awkward when it's brought up.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I've never been to a prom, doesn't bother me in the least bit, some people freak out over not going but I don't see the big deal


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't go to mine, and tbh I don't feel as though I missed anything.


----------



## twinklingsta (Apr 14, 2010)

I think you should go.You might actually enjoy it.
I'm not going to mine but that's just because i never got on with my classmates and they made my life hell.


----------



## Radattack (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't go. Our prom was expensive and full of all the people I didn't like in high school. I went to see Star Trek in an empty theater with some of the people I feel more comfortable with.

I would do it again. I think prom is overrated.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i didn't go to prom and i don't regret it at all , but imo you must go if you can go with your crush.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I didn't go and don't really care. I didn't like most of the people in high school anyway. lol


----------

